# l'ipad ne peut pas être synchronisé....



## virginie mac (16 Juin 2014)

Bonjour ,
Je rencontre un problème avec mon ipad : 

l'ipad ne peut pas être synchronisé , vous ne possédez pas les autorisations d'accés suffisantes pour effectuer cette opération

j'ai désinstallé et réinstallé itunes  , j'ai vérifié les autorisations .....

qu'est ce que je peux faire ?  


merci beaucoup


----------



## virginie mac (17 Juin 2014)

Je suis vraiment dans une impasse , je ne sais plus quoi faire et pourtant je suis certaine qu'il doit s'agir d'un mauvais réglage ....
vous n'avez pas une idée ?


----------



## gmaa (17 Juin 2014)

Si ça peut aider :
https://discussions.apple.com/message/17863859#17863859


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2014)

Branche ton iPad sur iTunes va le dossier musique iTunes de ton iPad  et clic sur synchroniser la musique : tu as peux être deux bibliothèques


----------



## virginie mac (17 Juin 2014)

non rien ne marche  , ni la musique , ni les photos


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2014)

Partage tu une bibliothèque  avec une autre session ? elles sont dans le dossier " partagé "
qui ne dispose peu être pas des "privilèges" adéquats au niveau des "partages et permissions". Il faut activer "lecture et écriture".


Regarde içi


----------



## virginie mac (17 Juin 2014)

en fait je ne peux synchroniser nulle part j'ai toujours ce message qui apparait 

j'ai par exemple un dossier photo sur mon imac  pour l'ipad  , j'ai mis deux dossiers dedans  qui sont donc visibles sur mon ipad , mais j'ai beau décocher sur itunes et même supprimer ces dossiers sur l'imac , impossible d'agir dessus , j'ai toujours ce message et je ne peux pas supprimer ces photos de l'ipad 

pour la musique pareil  , je sélectionne les listes de lecture dans itunes  et encore ce message  et rien ne se passe


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2014)

Essaye de faire  cela


on va chercher dans "utilisateurs" (ou "users") le dossier "partagé" (ou "shared"),
on fait "pomme i ",
on clique sur le cadenas (en bas à droite de la fenêtre) pour l'ouvrir et pouvoir modifier les informations,
on entre un mot de passe administrateur, si c'est demandé,
Et on règle tous les "privilèges" sur "Lecture et écriture", en cliquant/ sélectionnant chaque privilège. Notamment, ceux de "admin" et "everyone"
Enfin, (le plus important), on clique sur la petite rosace/ engrenage, en bas à gauche, à coté des cases "+" et "-", et on sélectionne "appliquer aux éléments inclus".
On clique résolument sur "oui" dans le pop up qui s'affiche...


----------



## virginie mac (17 Juin 2014)

c'est ou utilisateur , je ne trouve pas


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2014)

Dans le dock clic sur  Launchpas  ( rond gris avec une fusée ) après clic sur préférence système et utilisateur


----------



## virginie mac (17 Juin 2014)

tout était déjà bon  et ça ne marche toujours pas


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2014)

a tout hasard 

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1277?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## virginie mac (17 Juin 2014)

par contre j'avais un dossier à mon nom à côté de partage , j'ai autorisé lecture et écriture partout sur celui ci  ,et cela à fonctionné pour la musique en ce qui concerne les photos lorsque je veux faire la synchronisation pour enlever les dossier photos qui m'intéressent 
je lis ce message :
Itunes n'a pas pu faire la copie de la sauvegarde de l'ipad car l'espace disponible sur votre ordinateur est insuffisant


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2014)

ça progresse


----------



## virginie mac (17 Juin 2014)

ah mais ça marche tout de même , je peux enfin agir sur ces fameux dossiers photos , je viens de vérifier sur l'ipad !
merci beaucoup  !!!! grâce à toi  je suis enfin sortie de l'auberge , merciiiiii


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2014)

Super 

je suis content pour toi


----------

